
Working in the open wild (open-source project) - alter_trich
https://solidgeargroup.com/working-in-the-open-wild
======
Devfromthestars
Sounds great to be working in a project like that, with a community
colaborating

------
Kalebyron
Interesting how people develop software without expecting any in return

